# include ohne PHP



## Stelo (3. April 2010)

Hallöle,

ich stehe gerade vor einem kleinen Problem. Eine Kundin hat Webspace, der nicht PHP fähig ist. Wenn ich nun aber 20 Unterseiten erstelle und dann mal was am Menü oder in den META-Tags ändern muss, wird es echt nervig.

Gibt es dann noch eine Möglichkeit, ähnlich bei PHP, wo einfach der header nur includet wird? Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Viele Grüße und frohe Ostern.


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Hi,

auf HTML-Basis gibt's da nur die Frames.

mfg Maik


----------



## Stelo (3. April 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> auf HTML-Basis gibt's da nur die Frames.
> 
> mfg Maik



Hm ... :-/  Danke für deine Antwort.

Und wie sieht's mit AJAX/JS (oder CSS) aus?


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Jo, mit Ajax liesse sich da evtl. was drehen. Ist aber besser zu vermeiden, da mit deaktivierten JS nichts includet wird.

Und mit der Formatierungssprache CSS ist da aber ganz sicher nichts zu machen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (3. April 2010)

Hallo!

Prüfe doch mal ob SSI zur Verfügung steht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## marvinlol (3. April 2010)

Es gibt da eine Möglichkeit mit dem Framework von jQuery. Da gibt es eine Funktion mit der man so etwas meines  Wissens nach realisieren kann.
Das ganze wäre dann auf JavaScript basis.


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Dass es mit Ajax / JS möglich ist, hab ich in meinem letzten Post schon bejaht.

Nur ist davon besser abzuraten, denn wer in seinem Browser Javascript (aus Sicherheitsgründen, wegen Direktiven) abgeschaltet hat, bekommt im vorliegenden Fall eine Webseite ohne Navigationsmenü präsentiert. 

Auf die fehlenden META-Tags im Dokumentheader mag der Seitenbesucher ja noch bereitwillig verzichten können, aber auf die Seitennavigation? ;-]

mfg Maik


----------



## marvinlol (3. April 2010)

Dein Einwand ist berechtigt Maik. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie man sich im Umgang mit Usern verhalten soll, in deren Browser JavaScript nicht aktiviert ist, jedoch geht aus einer Statistik hervor, dass rund 98% JavaScript aktiviert haben.
Ich versuche aber auch immer den Usern, die kein JavaScript aktiviert haben, eine Alternative anbieten zu können.


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Javascript sollte als "Sahnehäubchen" zum Einsatz kommen, um zusätzliche Features nutzen bzw. bereitstellen zu können.

Die Seitennavgation ist aber ein essentieller Bestandteil einer Webseite, die auch ohne aktiviertes JS  störungsfrei funktionieren sollte.

Und wie würde in diesem Fall deine Alternative aussehen?

mfg Maik


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. April 2010)

Warum nicht einfach den PHP-Interpreter nehmen und den HTML-Content generieren um den dann statisch zu serven? Ich meine eine dynamische Website kann es ja nicht sein, da dynamische Elemente wie Perl etc. nicht verhanden sein werden wenn schon kein php vorhanden ist. Also musst du wenn du den php code änderst nur noch einfach den Interpreter nochmal drüber laufen lassen und den output speichern.


----------



## Enumerator (3. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Prüfe doch mal ob SSI zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau



Hast Du denn ServerSideIncludes schon ausgeschlossen? Meiner Meinung nach die beste Alternative.
Wenn SSI auch nicht gehen, dann sollte man vielleicht mal schauen was denn geht; Webspace ohne Skriptsprache sollte doch eigentlich fast ausgestorben sein.
Um z.B. ein Menu auf allen Seiten zu "includieren" sind weder bei SSI noch bei Perl etc. tiefgreifende Kenntnisse nötig, das ist auch ohne Erfahrung in Minutenschnelle erledigt.
Ansonsten ist die Idee mit dem Generieren auf dem lokalen System und anschließendem Hochladen die beste Alternative.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Dr Dau (3. April 2010)

Ich frage mich warum man denn überhaupt etwas am Menü ändern muss?! 
Dass würde ja bedeuten dass hin und wieder mal neuer Inhalt hinzukommt.
Da wäre Webspace mit PHP und MySQL wohl eher ratsam.
Dazu ein kleines Admin Panel erstellen..... und man hat es gleich viel einfacher.


----------



## Stelo (4. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich warum man denn überhaupt etwas am Menü ändern muss?!
> Dass würde ja bedeuten dass hin und wieder mal neuer Inhalt hinzukommt.
> Da wäre Webspace mit PHP und MySQL wohl eher ratsam.
> Dazu ein kleines Admin Panel erstellen..... und man hat es gleich viel einfacher.


Ich sage ja nicht, dass jede Woche Änderungen anstehen ... aber ich sorge lieber für den Fall der Fälle vor, weißt du? Man weiß doch nie was kommt, vielleicht vergisst man auch einfach mal was ... und dann muss man 30 Dateien ändern. Das ist doch nicht schön.  Vorbeugen ist doch immer besser als hinten rum fallen. 

Vielen Dank an alle anderen für eure Vorschläge. Ob SSI (da muss ich mich erst mal noch näher informieren, dass sagt mir gar nix.) läuft, muss ich noch mal bei dem Support anfragen, dass kann man der Angebotstabelle nicht entnehmen. Aber großen Dank für diesen Vorschlag.  Perl läuft meines Erachtens leider auch nicht.

Sehr nett finde ich auch die Idee, dass  ganze lokal mit PHP zusammen zupacken und dann einfach hochzuladen. Das könnte man dann ja auch für weitere Aufträge nutzen. Manchmal hat man aber auch echt ein Brett vor'm Kopf.  Tolle Idee, vielen Dank!


----------



## Dr Dau (4. April 2010)

Stelo hat gesagt.:


> .....SSI (da muss ich mich erst mal noch näher informieren, dass sagt mir gar nix.).....


Schaue Dir meinen Beitrag nochmal an.
SSI ist unterstrichen weil sich dahinter ein Link zu Wikipedia verbirgt. 
Die dortige Beschreibung ist zwar kurz und knackig, für Deinen Fall aber absolut ausreichend (ein Beispiel zum includen ist ja auch dabei).


----------



## Lookover (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde da garnicht viel "_herumafferln_"

Einen kleinen Host mit PHP gibts mittlerweile bei diversen Billighostern schon um 3 Euro im Monat.
Da rechnet sich die Arbeiutszeit garnicht in ein Forum einzutragen, weil Zeit viel teurer ist als diese 3 Euro/Monat.

lg aus Wien
http://www.lookover.at


----------

